# How much HP can a 14ft Kennedy craft handle?



## Austin Smith

Hey guys I've been looking for a 14ft Kennedy craft hull to mount my 50HP OMC short shaft on. Has anyone put this much HP on one of those hulls? I'm worried about how much freeboard I will have at the transom when it is in the water.


----------



## BassFlats

Sounds like too much hp and weight to me. I imagine you could get plenty of performance with a 20 to 25.


----------



## hipshot

There is a formula used to figure all of that. I haven't messed with it in years, but I'm sure you can find it online.


----------



## Austin Smith

I hate to get rid of the motor. It's pushing 150 psi on both cylinders and runs great. You are right though it's probably too much weight.


----------



## mro

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/old-kennedy-kraft.48152/

50 seems a little over kill to me...


----------



## dranrab

If it is the little V hull skiff, 20-25 HP is what most of the skiffs like that were rated for. There were 6-7 makers that built essentially the same skiff.


----------



## Austin Smith

dranrab said:


> If it is the little V hull skiff, 20-25 HP is what most of the skiffs like that were rated for. There were 6-7 makers that built essentially the same skiff.


that’s 


dranrab said:


> If it is the little V hull skiff, 20-25 HP is what most of the skiffs like that were rated for. There were 6-7 makers that built essentially the same skiff.


----------



## Austin Smith

Yes that’s the one. I think rivercraft made a hull like that too. Would love to get my hands on one.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Well u came to the right place as I had 2 different engines on 13' kennedy kraft, 1969 purchased in Pensacola. Built a mahogany side console using factory console for pattern. Added a mercury s/s 35 hp 140# 2 stroke n ran for a while. Sold motor n put a new 50 hp 165# 2 stroke s/s merc manual n used it for years. No issues with boat r draft issues. Could pull 2 skiers.


----------



## Austin Smith

Did it list a lot to one side with that side console or was it stable enough? I tried the same set up with my 50 evinrude on my 14 ft Collins craft and it was way too unstable. Had no freeboard and listed way too much on the starboard side with me in it.


----------



## hunter4626

Austin Smith said:


> I hate to get rid of the motor. It's pushing 150 psi on both cylinders and runs great. You are right though it's probably too much weight.


When I was a kid the guy who lived next to us (we lived on a big lake) mounted a 33 hp johnson on a kennedy and used it as a ski boat-it was fast enough to barefoot ski behind so approx 40 mph. but within a year the boat was sway backed and would chop at any speed.There isn't enough back bone in those boats to withstand that kind of weight and strain.


----------



## Boneheaded

if youre on a lake how sketchy could it be? just be conscious of weight displacement, maybe try to put gas tank and battery up front.


----------



## Austin Smith

I’ll be in a bay. May be better for me to just get a 25hp.


----------



## JB Fishp

Austin Smith said:


> I’ll be in a bay. May be better for me to just get a 25hp.


Go to US coast guard site, look for the *boat builders guide* and it will tell you how they calculate HP capacity, its length x transom width, and there is a table that tells you the Hp range, they also allow more HP if its console steered rather than tiller. I'm not sure if the CG would care if you legitimately have a hull without the rating plate, if they inspect you they might look for it but if it wasn't there when you got it seems legit. I cant imagine that it would be a boat buyers responsibility to recreate one if the manufacturer is long past, it can get involved.


----------



## Austin Smith

JB Fishp said:


> Go to US coast guard site, look for the *boat builders guide* and it will tell you how they calculate HP capacity, its length x transom width, and there is a table that tells you the Hp range, they also allow more HP if its console steered rather than tiller. I'm not sure if the CG would care if you legitimately have a hull without the rating plate, if they inspect you they might look for it but if it wasn't there when you got it seems legit. I cant imagine that it would be a boat buyers responsibility to recreate one if the manufacturer is long past, it can get involved.


----------



## Austin Smith

Calculator only puts that hull at 15hp. I figured it would be able to handle 25 at least.


----------



## Smackdaddy53




----------



## Olsaltyhooker

I’m running a 18hp Nissan on my 14 Kennedy craft. It hauls A&$!!


----------



## Austin Smith

How fast that 18 push you?


----------



## Olsaltyhooker

According to my GPS that I have set up on it I’m running around 23 to 25 miles an hour depending on the wind and the water surface. I wanted to go bigger when I first got the boat but after taking it out I think that my 18 hp two-stroke is plenty fast enough to get me where I need to go. Normally I travel with a 35 quart yeti fully loaded with ice, rods and reels, tackle and a full 6 gallon tank of gas. Plus my bodyweight . I will be installing smart tabs on the transom to help with the lift out of the hole. I’m having a little bit of porpoising But once I install the tabs and re-locate the battery towards the front I should be good. Do you have any pictures of your Kennedy craft?


----------



## Austin Smith

I don’t have one yet. I am currently on the hunt for one. I have a 14 foot Collins craft but I am selling it.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Smackdaddy53 said:


>


Got to know ur limits


----------



## Olsaltyhooker

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Got to know ur limits



I’ve seen that video. Looks legit if you ask me LOL, I bet it was a butt puckering ride


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Olsaltyhooker said:


> According to my GPS that I have set up on it I’m running around 23 to 25 miles an hour depending on the wind and the water surface. I wanted to go bigger when I first got the boat but after taking it out I think that my 18 hp two-stroke is plenty fast enough to get me where I need to go. Normally I travel with a 35 quart yeti fully loaded with ice, rods and reels, tackle and a full 6 gallon tank of gas. Plus my bodyweight . I will be installing smart tabs on the transom to help with the lift out of the hole. I’m having a little bit of porpoising But once I install the tabs and re-locate the battery towards the front I should be good. Do you have any pictures of your Kennedy craft?


I installed trim tabs adjustable manual type, I rarely ran wot, mostly cruise since it had lots of power.


----------



## Austin Smith

I think a 25hp with a jack plate would work for me. I really wanna rig it for remote steer though.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Austin Smith said:


> I think a 25hp with a jack plate would work for me. I really wanna rig it for remote steer though.


Kennedy kraft offered a side console that attached to gunnel top n floor, n so I measured n made drawing n brought it to cabinet shop n cut out all pieces in a mahogany board. Screwed every thing together n glasses board to floor n bolted together


----------



## Olsaltyhooker

I would love to put a center console On my Kennedy craft and I may next year after I get the floor glass in LOL and get it painted.


----------



## Austin Smith

If I find one I’m gonna do a center console conversion. I think it would be awesome. Solo skiff can kiss my ass lol.


----------



## Olsaltyhooker

Austin Smith said:


> If I find one I’m gonna do a center console conversion. I think it would be awesome. Solo skiff can kiss my ass lol.


That’s what I’m pushing for when I get get mine built next year


----------



## Austin Smith

Post some build pics up. Would love to see it. Where are you located?


----------



## Olsaltyhooker

Austin Smith said:


> Post some build pics up. Would love to see it. Where are you located?


I’m located in Lynn Haven fl. (Panama city)


----------



## Austin Smith

Not far from me. I’m in Val p.


----------



## Olsaltyhooker

Austin Smith said:


> Not far from me. I’m in Val p.


Not too far at all


----------



## Austin Smith

Let me know if you find any for sale around you. Would love to get my hands on one before summer.


----------



## Olsaltyhooker

Will do man! I found mine on Facebook marketplace


----------



## MRichardson

Smackdaddy53 said:


>


Oh God. I'm crying over here. This made my day.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

That brings back memories, Kennedy kraft with 50 mercury, 18 shipoke with efi 150 mercury 2.5 modded.


----------

